

Startup Quote from David Karp, Founder, Tumblr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12522195335

======
raychancc
Every feature has some maintenance cost, and having fewer features lets us
focus on the ones we care about and make sure they work very well.

\- David Karp (@davidkarp)

<http://startupquote.com/post/12522195335>

